# Ewe One and baby



## alsea1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Was out getting some sun and took few pics.
Ewe Ones baby is doing well so far.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

I really like your sheep. So pretty and your ram is awesome! (yes I know he's not in the picture  )


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you Straw Hat.  You should see them when they shed out.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I really like your sheep. So pretty and your ram is awesome! (yes I know he's not in the picture  )


X2


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I appreciate the compliments on the critters.  I'm a newbie to the sheep scene. And these guys are are a bit on the wild side. I can only get so close. Its like trying to make friends with deer. LOL


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, equating the black bellies with deer is a good one.  That was our experience with them also.   They were never "tame" like our Katahdins are.  One of the reasons we do not have them anymore, as we are more of hands on.   They are lovely to look at.  Thanks for sharing!


----------

